# New set up 24 gallon



## Moonjelly (Sep 17, 2017)

Recently set this up, upgrading from an 8 gallon tank. Thoughts and ideas always appreciated.


----------



## sevendust111 (Jul 15, 2014)

Finally someone with the same tank as me! Actually I have the Aquamaxx version of this tank. Looks good. Going for dutch? 

Also is that the a360we? Do you like it? I have two Current Plus Pros on my tank and I am not super happy with them so far.


----------

